# new balance weight loss plan



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

I've seen some posts in this forum regarding "soup diets", "brown rice", "hoodia", "dash diet", etc ...

... I've got those all beat with a weight loss plan I've been engaged in since this past January - the "New Balance" diet.

Here's how it goes:
wake up at 5:30 AM put on new balance training shoes
walk three miles, briskly
go to work, drink water, avoid the junk food machines
go home and eat dinner without pasta, breads &/or refined sugars
put on new balance training shoes
walk three more miles, briskly
go to sleep at a decent hour
set time & money aside to buy new "New Balance" shoes as they wear out
 The result has been the loss of 80lbs and 12 inches off my waste - and 4 pair of worn out "New Balance" training shoes.

Now I plan on engaging in a 1 year new balance maintenance program. The goal is to lose 20 more lbs over 12 months - forcing me into permanent lifestyle changes - and of course wear out a few more sets of "New Balance" trainers; though I'll be hittin the gym and swimming now that I hit goal #1 of #3.


----------



## Snowdancer (Sep 23, 2002)

Congratulations, that's quite an accomplishment!! :dance: 

I think you'd be an excellent spokesman for New Balance shoes.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

KY Guest said:


> Congratulations, that's quite an accomplishment!! :dance:
> 
> I think you'd be an excellent spokesman for New Balance shoes.


Yeah, I got the '_dead soldiers_' in the garage - been meaning to send them a picture w/a testimonial.

I'll probably get nothing out of it, but it couldn't hurt!-)


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

MeanDean said:


> I've seen some posts in this forum regarding "soup diets", "brown rice", "hoodia", "dash diet", etc ...
> 
> ... I've got those all beat with a weight loss plan I've been engaged in since this past January - the "New Balance" diet.
> 
> ...


Note to everyone: I am new here and this is meant to be *humorous*. I'm very happy for Mean Dean. He deserves the results he has achieved.


Your schedule is only in my dreams. :dance: 

Your post has encouraged me to overcome my obstacles keeping me from my ideal weight. Our schedules have a few similarities. Here goes.....

1. I wake up at various times(when someone else yells, "mommy!") and I am usually barefoot.

2. I walk a lot around here. I even "do" steps(up and down them)

3. I work all day, drink water and sometimes I feel like the junk food machine.

4. I am at home, eat pasta, sometimes bread, and a chocolate bar after the children are in bed.  

5. I put on K Swiss(retired walking shoes) to work in the garden.

6. Afterwards, I continue with my daily schedule.

7. Drop dead into bed(until someone yells, "mom!" or "mommy!" depending on the age of the youngun screaming. I have forgotten what "a decent hour" is. 
Sometimes I think it is after 6 A.M.

8. There is no time or money set aside. Everything is just worn out.(including me) :help: 

The result has been gaining 40 pounds and many inches to my waistline. :Bawling: -and lots of worn out pairs- hands, feet, eyes and ears.  

In the next few years my maintenance program will be to try to continue breathing. Please don't mention the gym and swimming; I'll be 80 before that lifestyle change comes along. :baby04:

Just so you know Mean Dean, I think it's great that you have been able to lose 80 pounds and 12 inches. You must feel so good. That's a lot of hard work to continue everyday. I remember the feeling when the run is over. Even though it's so tiring, you feel so alive.

Good luck with your next goals! 

I hope you don't take offense to this post. I thought about deleting it since no one really knows me here. When I was reading your post, I was thinking, "Man, I'd like to walk 3 miles." If I wasn't so dang tired(can I say dang?) I'd walk up and down the driveway.

Have a great day!


----------



## vtfarma (May 6, 2003)

Wow, that is some nb plan. I wish I had it in me to do the 6 miles a day. See its just all about taking in less than you are putting out (for calories). Congratulations on this wonderful accomplishment. 

Maybe I'll go for a walk.
Laurie


----------



## countrymommyof3 (Feb 24, 2007)

Congratulations to Mean Dean! I wish I could walk that much in one day. Hats off to ya! 

[email protected] that post was great it sounds just like my life. I am so happy to actually see it posted in a funny way. It sure help me get through my 40 lbs.(to much) and sleepless nights. However, instead of the chocolate I go for the ICE CREAM! Yummy!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

MeanDean, congratulations on your remarkable success. I do like your program and have used similar for quite a while to maintain after loosing close to 100 lbs.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Note to everyone: I am new here and this is meant to be *humorous*. I'm very happy for Mean Dean. He deserves the results he has achieved.
> 
> Your schedule is only in my dreams. :dance:
> 
> ...


First, I appreciate the humor ... second ... even though I'm a full time dad & husband, I generally put in 55 to 60 hour work weeks, not including travel ...

... that said, I made my 6 miles a day a priority exactly because I hadn't in the past.

Oh yeah, and I started out with 1 mile per day and worked my way up.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

80 lbs!!!? I'm impressed


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

farmergirl said:


> 80 lbs!!!? I'm impressed


Hold that thought for about 360 more days ... then we'll see how impressed we are.

Hopefully it'll be 105 by then (not me, the weight loss)!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I saw pictures of you on Chuck's Flickr page and it looks like you are a pretty tall guy. 105 pounds would be pretty skinny! LOL

Congrats on the weight loss. I have been trying too. Sometimes I get on the scale and I can't believe it is actually going down. I jump up and down on it to see if it is stuck or something.


----------



## MeanDean (Apr 16, 2002)

Melissa said:


> I saw pictures of you on Chuck's Flickr page and it looks like you are a pretty tall guy. 105 pounds would be pretty skinny! LOL
> 
> Congrats on the weight loss. I have been trying too. Sometimes I get on the scale and I can't believe it is actually going down. I jump up and down on it to see if it is stuck or something.


Chuck published pix of me?!

Foo - and I'm not getting royalties - double foo!

Hmmm ... wonder if I can hack in and replace them with the "_Dean'48_" version?


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

If anyone can hack in, I am sure it is you. They were pictures of your trip together last year. I can't remember exactly where you went though.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Awesome accomplishment, Dean! That's great. I'm just working on 30#, and I think a little more of your New Balance diet will do me a world of good.


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

Good for you MeanDean! That's really the best way to lose weight, exercise and moderate diet. And you're right, you have to make it all a priority...otherwise excuses will ruin any plan. Those excuses may be legit, but if you can't figure a way to make the walk a priority, it will never ever happen and you'll be stuck where you are now for years and years and years, all the while getting older and older and older......trust me, I know. 

Girls, who isn't busy? I put in a full week filling in at a neighboring post office last week. You could tell the women who came in that were juggling too much in their lives. Most likely trying to work plus raise a family plus do errands for everyone plus keep up the house. It is a 24 hour a day job and it is exhausting. That's what my own week was like too. 

But maybe let your husband (translate: _*insist*_ that he does) watch the kids while you take that walk. He can also keep an eye on that load of laundry you've got going too. 

Or maybe after supper, and after everyone helps pick up the kitchen, the whole family can go out and play. Maybe a bike ride or a walk, or whatever your area has best to offer. If husband begs off saying he's too tired, reply ok, he can stay home and play with the kids and you'll be back in an hour.  You can combine 2 chores by taking the dog with you. 

I'm at a point in my life where our younger daughter will be out of the home in another year and I plan on being employed outside the home full time. I know by that time I've got to find the "plan" that will work for me. It will include me setting a priority like MeanDean and it will have to fit into whatever my schedule will be like. And it will most definitley include handing over some of the household responsibilities to my husband.

I can remember a few years back when the kids were little.....all us girls in town walked an hour every day. Sometimes I would go twice and I remember dropping 10 pounds with out even changing my eating habits. Of course I was younger then. Now I'd have to adjust my diet as well. 

OK MeanDean, you got me, I'm going for a walk!


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

MeanDean,
I did that workout! I pretended I had to walk to work in the morning and walk back home at night. Even though I don't work anywhere but here at home.
Now I'm on the New Balance Workout Part 2=Running in my NB shoes. I'm up to 4 miles a day, just in the morning and have dropped the evening walk. It's great. It allows me to eat what ever I want.
Some folks scream for ice cream but I run for it!
Keep going Dean!!!


----------

